# Growing Earthworms?



## NoPaint (Jan 2, 2010)

I want to grow earthworms that will compost and that could be used for fishing (I don't fish often but I have lots of friends that do).  I think it would be convenient to have worms digest my scraps.  I know that red wigglers are bad candidates because you can't fish with them.  I want to grow nightcrawlers.  I know Canadian Nightcrawlers do not compost.  My question is, what worm do I want to use?  Couldn't I just go to my yard and find some?


----------



## North of 60 (Jan 2, 2010)

Real fisherman use flys or cutplug.  Worms are for gardens, so use the ones you can compost with. ;-P


----------



## Shari (Jan 2, 2010)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> Real fisherman use flys or cutplug.  Worms are for gardens, so use the ones you can compost with. ;-P



I have no knowledge of 'growing' earthworms but I can say the fish in Wisconsin love nightcrawlers.  Might be that Canadian fish are more picky ya know, just sayin'......   ;-P 

Shari


----------



## North of 60 (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.homecompostingsolutions.com/wormbincomposters?gclid=CPyr74L5hJ8CFSBJagodNTf-Tg

 This should help you out and get you started Nopaint. Lots of links and U-Tube from there.


----------



## North of 60 (Jan 2, 2010)

Shari said:
			
		

> north of 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No,No Canadian Great White North small Fish like them red wigglers. To much actually, so it is made illegal here to use them. They call it cheating EH.


----------



## NoPaint (Jan 2, 2010)

THANKS ALL!  I don't think I want to grow the red wigglers.  I would rather the big boy fishing worms.  I will keep you all posted!  Any suggestions on how to grow nightcrawlers just post them up!


----------



## JustWood (Jan 2, 2010)

I collect them when its raining.
 I made a wooden box about 1' deep and 2'x4'. Mix some dry horse manure, dead leaves and or wood chips and some top soil and put in box. I dumpster scrounged a piece of plexiglass and drilled 1/8"  holes in the center of the glass and just place this over box so the slimy bastages don't get out. I keep the box in the root cellar where it's cool and damp year round. OcassionaLEE I add a handfull of some dry horse manure or wood chips for worm munchies. I change the dirt every year or two  cuz it starts gettin slimy from the worm dookie. Changing the dirt really depends on how many worms you may have in there.
If your box isn't nice and flat on top some weather stripping works good for a seal to the plexi so they don't get out

If you change the dirt dump it in your garden or flower beds . Worm dookie is good !


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 2, 2010)

Those guys like left over coffee grounds as a food source, too.
As far as bait, goes, I STILL fish the way my grandfather taught me
in the 1950's up at Saratoga Lake. 
Night Crawler & a spinner, silver or gold - don't matter...
Round these parts, you're gonna catch fish ALL DAY LONG, with that set-up.
Sure, you'll get cleaned by Sunnies & Yellow Perch, but you'll also get 
some Walleyes, Large & Smallmouth, Northerns, Chain Pickerel, White 
Perch, Crappies, Bluegills & Bullhead...
I can cast off my dock (on Burden Lake II) & get 3-4 keepers 
w/o losing the entire crawler...
Just my $.02...


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 3, 2010)

Pike are just plain fun to catch.  There's nothing like wondering if the pole will break.  Light tackle and no leader just makes it more challenging.  

Matt


----------



## Marty (May 10, 2010)

Not sure if this has been linked here before, but a worthwhile read if you're interested in worms, chickens, or growing.

http://journeytoforever.org/farm_library/oliver/oliver1a.html

(Written by a mid century California poultry man. And well worth your time if you love good earth.)


----------



## begreen (May 10, 2010)

Composting worms are not fishing worms. They're small, thin red worms. 

Here's some tips for growing earthworms:
http://growyourownearthworms.blogspot.com/


----------



## Delta-T (May 11, 2010)

I saw on the "Dirty Jobs" show how the peeps who make worm casting fertilizer raise theirs.....and they feed them old bread. They just set out the slices on top of the earth and walk away. They use raised beds about 8-10" deep set on a concrete slab. Seems relatively easy. I dont fish, but I used to have box turtles, and to collect worms I just put 2 full sheets of plywood on the ground. Every morning you look under them and theres bunches of worms and slugs. Box turtles love those lttle slimy guys.


----------



## Gary_602z (May 12, 2010)

Okay Here it is!

 As one of the largest  Bait Wholesalers in Michigan I don't know a lot about wood cutting, but  I do know worms!  

For composting you are right as Nightcrawlers are not a good choice as they are not as active as a Redworm or as a Red Wiggler. If you are composting outside in a open bed on the ground the worms will come naturally to it when the conditions are right. If the conditions are not right and you add worms to it they will either leave or die. Also be aware that in some areas the term Red Worms and Red Wigglers are interchangeable although They are a different worm. Also you will want to make sure that your compost pile doesn't contain any clippings that may have any spray or chemicals on it.  If you want to see something scarey try spraying a night crawler with OFF insect repellent or the likes, it will make you think twice about ever spraying it on your skin.  Also no meat scraps as that will just attract flies and the resulting maggots. :long: 

Taking care of worms is easy as long as you think like one! If your pile is to hot and not properly composted you will not get worms. Same thing if it is to dry or to wet.

Gary
Wendell's Wholesale Bait & Tackle
(shameless plug)

Oh by the way N0Paint the Night Crawler takes about 3 years to reach full size, that is the reason that they are not commercially raised.


----------

